# New Tajima TMAR-KC Takes Embroidery To The Next Level



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The latest innovation from Tajima is the TMAR-KC, a multihead automatic embroidery machine that employs new technology to make it easier to sew on a wide range of fabric types and thicknesses with better results than ever before. 

The digitally controlled presser foot adjusts to the fabric thickness making it easier to sew on sheer fabrics such as tulle up to dense fabrics such as canvas with less thread breaks and tension issues. 

A newly designed middle thread guide allows for setting tension in half the time as could be done on the conventional thread guide. Needle wobble has been decreased by 60% making it easier to do intricate embroidery with better results. It also sews highly intricate, detailed embroidery.

Thread tension can be adjusted on individual needle bars allowing for a wide range of thin and thick threads to be used. A specialty thread attachment makes it easier to embroider using thick thread. A new crank drive has made this machine more durable and lessens maintenance.

The TMAR-KC is ideal for embroidery shops that specialize in challenging jobs. Examples include 3D foam and leather as well as highly intricate designs. It offers improved performance and higher production speeds with less thread breaks and less tension problems making it more profitable to take on traditionally difficult work. 

For more information go to: Tajima - tmar-kc or contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch.


----------

